# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  عظم حسنة التوحيد: أذنب عبدي ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب !؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حديث: "أذنب عبدي ذنبا فقال: اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي.."
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الفتوى رقم : 5550
(مجلة البحوث الإسلامية/المجلد الخامس والخمسون/ص81>83/ إصدار رجب>شوال 1419هـ) 
السؤال: لقد قرأت حديثا في كتاب اسمه (رياض الصالحين) تأليف أبي زكريا يحيى بن شرف النووي الدمشقي صفحة 305 رقم ح392 باب الرجاء، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما يحكي عن ربه تبارك وتعالى، قال:  أذنب عبد ذنبا فقال: اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، فقال الله تبارك وتعالى: أذنب عبدي ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب، ثم عاد فأذنب، فقال: أي ربي، اغفر لي ذنبي، فقال تبارك وتعالى: أذنب عبدي ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب، ثم عاد فأذنب، فقال: أي ربي،اغفر لي ذنبي، فقال -تبارك وتعالى-: أذنب عبدي ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر ويأخذ بالذنب، قد غفرت لعبدي فليقل ما شاء  متفق عليه. فأرجو من ساداتي العلماء معلومات عن مدى صحة هذا الحديث ومعناه.

الجواب:
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه، وبعد:

حديث أبي هريرة -رضي اللَّه عنه- القُدُسي: " أذنب عبد ذنبا... " إلخ حديث صحيح ثابت، فقد أخرجه كل من الإمام البخاري في كتابه الصحيح المسند كما أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه. قال الإمام مسلم حدثني عبد الأعلى بن حماد حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن إسحاق بن عبد اللَّه بن أبي طلحة عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة عن أبي هريرة -رضي اللَّه عنه- عن النبي -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- فيما يحكي عن ربه -عز وجل-، قال:  "أذنب عبد ذنبا فقال: اللَّهم اغفر لي ذنبي، فقال -تبارك وتعالى-: أذنب عبدي ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب، ثم عاد فأذنب، فقال: أي رب، اغفر لي ذنبي، فقال -تبارك وتعالى-: عبدي أذنب ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب، ثم عاد فأذنب، فقال: أي رب، اغفر لي ذنبي، فقال -تبارك وتعالى-: أذنب عبدي ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب، اعمل ما شئت فقد غفرت لك".
قال البخاري : حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق حدثنا عمرو بن عاصم حدثنا همام حدثنا إسحاق بن عبد اللَّه سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة قال: سمعت أبا هريرة قال: سمعت النبي -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- قال:  "إن عبدا أصاب ذنبا، وربما قال أذنب ذنبا فقال: رب أذنبت ذنبا، وربما قال أصبت، فاغفره، فقال ربه: علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به، غفرت لعبدي، ثم مكث ما شاء اللَّه ثم أصاب ذنبا، أو أذنب ذنبا فقال: رب أذنبت أو أصبت آخر فاغفره، فقال: علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به، غفرت لعبدي، ثم مكث ما شاء اللَّه ثم أذنب ذنبا، وربما قال. أصاب ذنبا، فقال: رب أصبت أو قال أذنبت آخر فاغفره لي، فقال: علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به، غفرت لعبدي ثلاثا فليعمل ما شاء"  في كتاب التوحيد. 

أما معناه فلا إشكال فيه وهو أن العبد ما دام يذنب ثم يستغفر استغفار النادم التائب المقلع من ذنبه العازم أن لا يعود فيه فإن اللَّه يغفر له، ولا يُفهم من قوله: "فليقل ما شاء" إباحة المعاصي والإثم، وإنما المعنى هو ما سبق من مغفرة الذنب إذا استغفر وتاب.

قال الحافظ في الفتح: "قال ابن بطال في هذا الحديث: إن المصر على المعصية في مشيئة اللَّه تعالى إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء غفر له، مغلبا الحسنة التي جاء بها وهي (اعتقاده) أن له ربا خالقا يعذبه ويغفر له، واستغفاره إياه على ذلك يدل عليه قوله تعالى:  {مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا} –الأنعام:160-، ولا حسنة أعظم من التوحيد.

وباللَّه التوفيق وصلى اللَّه على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

أعضاء اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء:
الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد اللَّه بن باز
نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي
عضو: عبد اللَّه بن قعود      
عضو: عبد اللَّه بن غديان
رحم الله تعالى من مات من علماءنا.

*****
والله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
والحمد لله*

----------


## الطيبوني

*(  أذنب عبد ذنبا فقال أى رب أذنبت ذنبا فاغفره لى فغفر له ثم مكث ما شاء الله أن يمكث ثم أذنب ذنبا آخر فقال أى رب أصبت ذنبا فاغفر لى فغفر له ثم مكث ما شاء الله أن يمكث ثم أذنب ذنبا آخر فقال رب أصبت ذنبا فاغفره لى فقال الله علم عبدى ان له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به قد غفرت لعبدى فليعمل ما شاء فليس فى هذا اطلاق واذن منه سبحانه له فى المحرمات والجرائم وانما يدل على أنه يغفر له ما دام كذلك اذا أذنب تاب* *و* *اختصاص هذا العبد بهذا** لانه قد علم انه لا يصر على ذنب وانه كلما أذنب تاب حكم يعم كل من كانت حاله حاله* *لكن ذلك العبد مقطوع له بذلك** كما قطع به لاهل بدر ...) 
الفوائد لابن القيم*

----------

